
Ask HN: How to make GitHub profile appeal to employers, and still have a life? - thefastlane
What do you think employers generally want to see in a github profile?<p>Is it better to have lots of activity, random repos, work in progress, etc? or is a small set of completed, manicured projects (2 to 6 perhaps) more appealing?<p>this is assuming, to some degree, that i have a life. of what limited free time i have, i can&#x27;t pour all of it into have a perfect github profile.
======
jakub_g
Related:
[https://twitter.com/danluu/status/806222862663053312?lang=en](https://twitter.com/danluu/status/806222862663053312?lang=en)

------
PaulHoule
I swear that half the recruiters who say they found about me through github
really found me through LinkedIn.

